# IdoloMantis



## NytOwl (Mar 26, 2022)

*Hi i bought this Idolo a few days ago n he molted yesterday i took a pic n noticed was these small bubble looking things on his eyes *n* was wondering if any one can tell me what they are .. Id b very grateful ty *


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 26, 2022)

The bubbles are odd. I'm wondering if those are remnants of his old exoskeleton that are just stuck on. Typically mantises throw a fit and obsessively groom if they have pieces of their exoskeleton left on them (not that there should be). The exoskeleton, however, should be fully shed when they molt and not have pieces left on the mantis. It's not very common for any pieces to stick if the humidity is right for the species.

Have you checked to see if the bubbles are just water droplets? Mantises usually get wet one way or another when you mist their enclosure.


----------



## NytOwl (Mar 27, 2022)

oki ty for ur advice i will see if difference after his nxt molt i hope its just exo


----------



## NytOwl (Apr 8, 2022)

UPDATE she molted yday n as u can see from pic the black spots seems to ave gone


----------

